# Rats wanted



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

Country: USA
State/Region:California
City/Town:Los angeles
Number of rats: 2
Sex:Female
Age range preferred:Baby/Young adult
Colours preferred:anything but grey
Neuteredoesnt matter
Temperament:Calm and cuddly, good with other rats, kind
Medical problems:None
Travel and pick up?:I can travel 50 miles if needed


----------

